# Adjustment brush issue discovered after newest downloaded 5.7



## Norwin (Dec 1, 2014)

Good Morning!

I've an issue I've not previously encountered and I need YOUR help in solving the problem. 

In my use of the adjustment brush, regardless of which 'adjustment' I choose, the moment I tap onto it, the adjustment automatically returns to CUSTOM.

Thus, if I go to Exposure. And, attempt to slide the exposure slider, the BRUSH automatically returns to CUSTOM. 

Over and over again, regardless of which brush I want to use the brush automatically goes back to CUSTOM.

It was suggested I go to Preferences to solve this problem and I did. However, I could NOT find any relationship to anything in PREFERENCES that would resolve the adjustment brush from automatically (unrequested) continuously returning over and over again back to CUSTOM when where I had wanted the brush was on any of the other adjustments I was wanting to make...

Please, advise. Please, please, please.

Thank you.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 1, 2014)

If I am understanding you correctly, I don't see the problem.

When you click on Exposure - you get the default value for the brush preset. If you slide the slider you are no longer at the default value and Lightroom changes the text to custom to indicate you are no longer on a default preset.  The instant you tweak any brush preset by moving any slider, you are changing it to custom.


----------



## Norwin (Dec 1, 2014)

*It never had worked that way before...*

Hi Rick,

I am indeed, VERY grateful for your quick reply. Thank you. 

However, unless I've lost my marbles, in the past....the adjustment brush sliders always moved within the setting that I had choose after I choose that setting and the adjustment of that particular brush then allowed the slider infinite movement and never previously returned to CUSTOM. 

Is there no way that you know of, that I can have this flexibility again?

Again, thank you for your reply...


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 1, 2014)

Were you formerly using it in the collapsed state? (Collapsing is accomplished by clicking the small black triangle across from :Effect:") In the collapsed state it works this way. In the expanded state (where you can see multiple sliders), it works as I've described. 

I went back to LR 4.4.1 and it appears to work as you've described in either the Collapsed or Expanded view. (as long as you don't click on a slider that isn't part of the adjustment preset: ie.  Selecting Exposure and then moving Tint.)


----------



## Norwin (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Again, Rickk ~ 

I was not aware that I was given an option of a collapsed or a multiple slider format with the adjustment brush, however, as I explained I had wished to be able to use the sliders whilst using the adjustment brush and not have it automatically return to Custom. 

In any event I have gone to the black triangle and clicked as you had recommended and this seems to be the 'condition' I prefer. 

I have only once used it, to see if it would respond as I wish and apparently it does. 

I hope it will continue to work as I wish as the alternative seems most illogical (to me). 

In any event I am very grateful that you choose to answer my plea and help me. I only now want to know your address as I wish to appear on your door step every Saturday morning at ten for an hour lesson. Or, since you are in the US and in a very cold climate, you might prefer to give me a tutorial at our home here in the Caribbean?

Rickk, I assure you, it's far warmer...than out your front door.

Again, I am most grateful to you...however, it is more apparent than ever, I will always need more training. I just don't know where to get it. And, trying to obtain it from a book just doesn't seem to work for me. 

With my respects,

Norwin


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 2, 2014)

-5° F here yesterday...


----------



## Norwin (Dec 4, 2014)

*Adjustment brush problem...*

Rickk,

83f...

'here - now!'

I guess...my house, yes?

With my respect and appreciation,

N


----------

